# Linux rocks or does it?



## cyberator (May 9, 2004)

Linux's always been in discussion, whether its user friendly or not or whether it would find a place in home pcs. after reading some articles in digit n getting the free cd1 of linux i tried my luck with it. i had never used linux b4. i found it really very easy 2 install, very user friendly. inside linux, there r a lot of useful applications, free. it is rock stable. the interface was just like windows. but the main problem was hardware compatiblity. i could never configure my printer n modem.
i think linux is a gr8 software if u really know how 2 use it. linux will get more popular as gets popular, if u understand.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 10, 2004)

Damn .. You forgot that Windows can also come preinstalled with computers .. And I have a licenced copy of Win XP .. 

Linux has to do a lot of work before it can give Windows a run for its money .. First of all it has to leave that I-Am-only-for-geeks attitude ..


----------



## svenkat83 (May 10, 2004)

Yeah, Linux has a long way to go IMO.


----------



## totalnut2001 (May 10, 2004)

Ya i also think that Linux has a little more distance to go before it can really give a windows a run for its money.

for starters whats with the compiling everytime i want to install something give us installers like that of windows.

Also please loose the Geeky look and feel.

and by the way if u r a power user like me linux then LINUX RULES


----------



## mail2and (May 12, 2004)

well... linux is not JUSt for the geeks its for the common man too.. well most ppl here wont agree but it is! its very easy to use!


----------



## cyberator (May 12, 2004)

yes definitly linux is very easy 2 use. but it's difficult 2 configure devices


----------



## cyberator (May 12, 2004)

yes definitly linux is very easy 2 use. but it's difficult 2 configure devices


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2004)

i have used linux red hat , mandrake etc they r gud but i think not so much compitible for all kind of hardware . in some distribution soundcard also not detected . i dont know much about linux but i think windows is better environment. 
one reason for that is less popularity of it .


----------



## diju (May 12, 2004)

1. Hardware compatability
2. Installations
3. Fewer applications (as compared to Windows)
4. Hard for a lay man to use or as batty said..only-fer-geeks


----------



## xfce-lover (May 13, 2004)

totalnut2001 said:
			
		

> Ya i also think that Linux has a little more distance to go before it can really give a windows a run for its money.
> for starters whats with the compiling everytime i want to install something give us installers like that of windows.
> Also please loose the Geeky look and feel.
> and by the way if u r a power user like me linux then LINUX RULES


you call your self a power user of Linux and talking stuff like that? amazing man...amazing...
can you tell me which distro you are using? what all did you have to compile and which "Geeky" look are you talking about?


----------



## Ricky (May 14, 2004)

Whatever.. I use windows only for Gaming.. sometimes graphic designing..


----------



## aakash (May 14, 2004)

Man I hate Linux. Leaving the stability aside, it has nothing that it can compete with Windows especially WinXP !!!


----------



## ujjwal (May 14, 2004)

Linux does not really have the "only for geeks" label. It just requires patience, sometimes loads of it.


----------



## wanderer (May 14, 2004)

Ya Linux is great for kids too. My kid is fond of the games on it and he just loves Tux paint. I have tried a lot of distros but the best I had found are SUSE and PCQ Linux.
Suse  is so rich of games and office apps. And pcq is easy to configure and can  handle any multimedia.
But Linux have a long way to go still


----------



## theraven (May 14, 2004)

i must admit im scared to use linux
im one of those afraid to leave the comfort of windows
appearance doesnt matter
i think linux rocks in that
as well as stability
its the software and hardware compatibilty that troubles me
till hardware dont start shippin with linux drivers
and software developers dont make linux alternatives ... linux wont be able to be on the top .
im full on for linux either ways....
PENGUIN POWER !


----------



## wanderer (May 14, 2004)

Yes Windows security is getter better in Wndows XP with every patch. If windows can provide security, then why Linux which has few options and installing apps is so hard.


----------



## theraven (May 14, 2004)

yet
windows security and stability is nuthin close to linux's
windows is still prone to soo many viruses ... and new ones everyday 
and theres still a stability issue 
tho these arent much now .. but as compared. .. linux is way ahead
apart from this ... lets not forget thats microsoft we are talkin abt
the big MS
the giant
the one company who has spent its entire being into creating a monopoly
so its not shockin if some of these security "holes" are engineered ..
whereas linux as far as i know ... is by the ppl .. for the ppl ! and improving every generation
but thats the point ... quite a way to go
hmm in that case we could look at windows having a long way to go ..
to stay on top i mean ...
cuz linux is catchin up for sure !!
maybe they should start thinkin more abt service than the money ...
(   yeah right !!)


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 15, 2004)

theRaven said:
			
		

> windows security and stability is nuthin close to linux's



You can find Linux vulnerabilities compared at : www.linuxsucks.org


----------



## theraven (May 15, 2004)

HEy
nice site
i read the windows is more stable than linux story
it just talks abt the physical vulnerabilities
and those during installation
like license no.
linux is more stable and secure in terms of COMPUTER security not software security !
tho i still need to go thru the site
will get back on this .


----------



## Ricky (May 15, 2004)

Well. there should be mssucks.com.. isntn' ?


----------



## Ricky (May 15, 2004)

oops.. That is a porn site. i just tried that link >>


----------



## theraven (May 15, 2004)

lol @ Ricky !!
nice try dude ...
there probably is a MS sucks site ... but its not mssucks.com


----------



## Ricky (May 17, 2004)

So wht is its URL ?


----------



## ujjwal (May 17, 2004)

[joking]All linux sites and forums are ms sucks sites  [/joking]

The only advantage windows has over linux is an important one - GAMES

I know linux has games, but not as many ...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 17, 2004)

LOL ...


----------



## Nemesis (May 17, 2004)

i think da biggest challenge facing linux is losing it tag of being only 4 geeks. i feel linux definitely has da potential. there r other issues that need 2 b sorted out like hardware compatibility. also, they need 2 make sure that software like games also work on linux. then ppl will shift.


----------



## theraven (May 17, 2004)

lol @ ujjwal !!
i agree with nemesis ... but dunno i think it will still take a  lot of time
depends on the diff. companies undertakin linux to modify it
god knows what they are upto


----------



## crusader77 (May 17, 2004)

Actually, i don't use linux, just cause of 'habbit' and the fact that i'd never be able to get the drivers for my modem  ) But that is the main thing holding it back and the limited no. of software and games. Once they get a larger developer base, and more hardware manufacturers to recognize it , then nothing will be able to stop it from overtaking MS.


----------



## cyberator (May 17, 2004)

according 2 me, the gr8est challenge 4 linux is 2 become compatible 4 hardwares like windows is. then it will automatically lose its tag of 'only 4 geeks'. i can't find ne other minus pt in it. it's far more stable n secure than ne of windows.

n let me tell u guys, i've brother who's 11 yrs old n uses linux as comfortably as windows.


----------



## Deep (May 17, 2004)

*well i will always go for WINDOWS...*
i have used linux also but compared to windows it's just nothing..

now some people will say..aarghu nut case..linux rocks..linux is damn good...linix is free..its open source...and all that stuff..

but frankly speaking who cares about open source...have u ever tried to look around linux source..no atleast not any normal user..

basically i dont know whats has been gone inside mind of people..they always say..linux is free thats why its good..windows is bad coz its paid software..

ok no one ever thought, why it is paid? coz its damn user friednly compared to any OS, any damn software works on xp,

i am not agaisnt linux at all but if you compare both the operating systems windows will always be on top..

now take one simple example..
these days i am playing around on windows 2000 server with Active Directory and all...

and using active directory you can create one centralised databse on all the usres, you can install all the softwares on user's machine FROM SERVER and auto patch all the machines from server..

you wont find these great features on linux...

so i think is MS is charging anything for their software then they are giving you some real good stuff.. 

so for home users windows rocks..
and if you want to run website or something then maybe linux is good enough....

cheers
Deep


----------



## theraven (May 18, 2004)

damn 
a practical guy !!
nicely done ... pretty strong argument too !! lol
cant deny that ...
way to go deep !


----------



## sreevirus (May 18, 2004)

Ricky said:
			
		

> So wht is its URL ?



Here's something that might interest u ricky. 
*www.f**kmicrosoft.com
The name says everything. Just replace the ** with... u know   

The site's title says microsuck.Really cool site..absolutely no porn, no ads and very much similar to the microsoft site but the views are different. It has all the reasons on why not to use M$ products.. the security problems, costs, ... The left hand side of the site has links to sites of other alternatives to M$ products.


Trust me ricky, u'll love it.


----------



## sreevirus (May 18, 2004)

Here are some more sites for die hard linux fans who hate M$
*www.chez.com/johnt/antims/antimsus.htm
*mailbox.univie.ac.at/~prillih3/evil-empire/
*www.amazing.com/microsoft/
*home.earthlink.net/~penguinrox/wayou.html

These two contain a list of sites telling u why to hate M$ and Big Bad Bille
*wgc.chem.pu.ru/links/Win/antiMS.html
*www.infoanarchy.org/wiki/wiki.pl?Anti-Microsoft

Hey I dont hate windows, I have an original copy of Win XP. But these sites are cool... offers a lot of information and some of them are really funny.


----------



## sreevirus (May 18, 2004)

The f**kmicrosoft site has officially changed its name to www.microsuck.com 
I'll recommend this site to everyone u'll be really surprise to know some really interesting and some hidden facts about microsoft and windows.
Trust me.


----------



## cyberator (May 18, 2004)

that's a good site


----------



## xfce-lover (May 19, 2004)

Deep said:
			
		

> now take one simple example..
> these days i am playing around on windows 2000 server with Active Directory and all...
> 
> and using active directory you can create one centralised databse on all the usres, you can install all the softwares on user's machine FROM SERVER and auto patch all the machines from server..
> ...


chroot and cron...been there in linux since my memory serves :roll: 
i wonder people who have never tried linux seriously keep passing comments that they can not hold for even a minute. guys please stop...
this Windows V/s Linux is stale and stinks very very bad now.


----------



## cyberator (May 21, 2004)

ever tried 2 find those features?


----------



## tuxfan (May 23, 2004)

Well for all those who wants to try Linux but doesn't want to mess around with their existing hard disks, there is a linux distro called Knoppix.

Just boot from the CD linux will be loaded, switch off the machine and linux is gone from your machine. Pretty simple and convenient.

Anyone who wants Linux distros can get it from me at my costs (cost of CD-R and postage costs). It will be far cheaper & faster than downloading it. FYI, I got it with issues of various magazines that I subscribe to. So source is reliable.

I won't charge for the trouble taken in copying them  And yes, its legal to copy them. So no problem there.

I have following CDs of Linux
1. Fedore Core 1 (3 CDs, LinuxForYou)
2. PCQ Linux 8 (3 CDs, PCQuest)
3. Red Hat Linux 9 (3 CDs, Digit)
4. Knoppix 3.3 (1 CD, LinuxForYou)


----------



## Deep (May 23, 2004)

xfce-lover said:
			
		

> chroot and cron...been there in linux since my memory serves :roll:



well r u sure it can do the same job as Active Directory? lol no i don't think so..

well i think cron can run the scheduled programs right ? and chroot many programs at one time right?

but can linux detect the unpatched windows machines and update all?
can linux detect on what machines NAV virus definitions are needs to be updated? 

NO it can't 

so what i will do using linux as network server for all windows machine? will save money in firewall and mail server? (squid and qmail)
I think if you go to big organizations people are ready to pay if they get what they want..

thats it windows give that..
if linux can also give that then i dont mind shifting my whole network to linux..

ok now about this one..


			
				xfce-lover said:
			
		

> i wonder people who have never tried linux seriously keep passing comments that they can not hold for even a minute.



now i wont agree with u here..

i have tried linux before, infact i used to love linux but once i took network admin job i started facing problems damn it couldnt install on my AMD machine with NVDIA chipset and i was like wasting time on finding the solutions and editing the conf files lol (*www.google.co.in/search?q="Deep+Ganatra"&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&filter=0)

now once i installed windows we bought mail server, firewall and all
i agree we have to pay for it and its not open source but its GOOD..

now i have stopped 99% of the mail viruses in the network, 75% of the spam is blocked..

on network side..everything is logged, rules are applied for office hours and non-office hours...

*everything is working perfect in very LESS time*

so if you can give all these things in less time then i am ready to kick windows

can u do it ? can linux do it ?

anyways i too dont want to get into this argument..
i just replied coz you said..

*"i wonder people who have never tried linux seriously keep passing comments that they can not hold for even a minute."*

*now may be i shall ask u the same question*

btw think practically, see, what linux can do for ur network or work..if it can make ur work easier then definitely go for it otherwise not hasitate to use windows..belive me its not that bad... 

cheers
Deep


----------



## Deep (May 25, 2004)

bump   

i m really sorry to bump like this but i need some answers from people who got into the argument here..

cheers
Deep


----------



## cyberator (May 30, 2004)

i've same querries as deep. doesn't ne1 here can answer?


----------



## Deep (May 30, 2004)

cyberator said:
			
		

> i've same querries as deep. doesn't ne1 here can answer?



i think..no one has the answer..
those who raised the question are no where near..
i PM'd xfce-lover asking for the reply here..
but no reply by pm or anything


i really need to get this thing sorted out coz there is no point in telling any damn thing without any knowledge..

Deep


----------



## premrajeev (Jul 13, 2005)

hey man...

I really is a linux fan, i have 3 osÃ©s in my pc, win98,winxp,and mandrake10.1. I love mandrake, and the apps it comes with..it's any day better than winxp's. The only problem is when i try to install device drivers or some new hardwares..We need to get some knowledge b4 we can get started in linux,but with winxp(rather all window clones) needs little knnowledge to get through..

And, of course, most of the games are released and is releasing for use with windows o/s only, and it's a reason ppl using it more .
Then, i love to use linux, but the ease of use in winxp pushes me to stay with it.(i'm still experimenting my way through linux, not an expert with linux now, but soon will be...)


----------



## raval_manoj (Dec 8, 2005)

*Linux v/s Windows*

Hi friends,

I don't want dive in the arguments like which platform is better, becuase (secrate reason) I'm new to Linux but like to learn more.

After trying Knoppix Live 4, I've installed *Mandrake 10.1* & today *SuSe 10.1.* SuSe is simply superb - approx in all aspects. Mandrake is also good but I like more *SuSe.*


----------



## naveenchandran (Dec 8, 2005)

I think openLDAP and Fedora Directory Server are growing up steadily..... 

I believe it would be better than the Active Directory in Windows...


----------



## hsksattish (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey people suggested linux to me because it was free.I started with suse 9.1.
I couldnt get my 56k modem to work an i asked for help.People said linux doesnt detect those an suggested me to switch over to broadband-not a really cheap solution.In the end i got windows xp-took about 5 secs to configure my modem.
I prefer xp


----------

